
“Huawei” is now a radioactive word – should the company rebrand? - kumaranvpl
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/06/24/huawei-is-now-a-radioactive-word-should-the-company-re-brand/
======
billypaige1924
Please explain if there are files being transported to another device

